# Which animal is best for attracting women?



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

Poll


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Any kind of dog as long as it's sweet and friendly. A dog is better than a cat because you can take it outside with you, whereas a cat stays in your house.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I remember years ago my uncle (dad's brother) used to borrow my dad's St Bernard puppy, and take it to the beach to try to meet women. And it worked. It was a good ice-breaker. He met his wife on that beach, with that dog, and they've been married for 20+ years now.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Cow or Pheasant. All the quality women love those (not a Sea Cow though, that's a mistake I won't make twice).


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

lisbeth said:


> Any kind of dog as long as it's sweet and friendly. A dog is better than a cat because you can take it outside with you, whereas a cat stays in your house.












Also my friend on here informed me that you can walk your rabbits as well


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> Also my friend on here informed me that you can walk your rabbits as well


Those would be great conversation starters (and they're also incredibly cute and I want to pet them). I saw a guy walking a ferret once too.

My worry re: walking a cat or rabbit outside would be that somebody else's dog would attack it. You hear about small dogs being attacked and killed by bigger dogs while out on walks, so a rabbit or cat would be a much bigger problem, as they'd really trigger the prey drive. It'd be awful to have your pet die because of some other owner's failure to train theirs.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Probably a small foo foo dog. I'm not that into dogs but even I go goo goo ga ga when I see a cute chihuahua, pomeranian, or pug. Cat's really don't tolerate walks too well.


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

well, i love big, goofy, short hair dogs.


----------



## mca90guitar (Sep 12, 2012)

Any puppy, but most girls i have met like small rat dogs like the yorkie.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

A kitten would probably be best, OP.



lisbeth said:


> A dog is better than a cat because you can take it outside with you, whereas a cat stays in your house.


But dogs bark loud, smell and lick people in inappropriate places.


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

Spiders.

Oh, wait, you wanted to_ attract_ women.

Never mind.


----------



## Todd124 (Aug 31, 2015)

None, I think dogs and cats are cute but I won't touch them.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

For dating sites though, photos of you with your cat is great.


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 11, 2015)

Her smile says it all.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

SD92 said:


> But dogs bark loud, smell and lick people in inappropriate places.


Yes, and they're delightful.


----------



## Findedeux (Mar 16, 2012)

Golden Retriever.

Women know you are low maintenance, cute, and lovable.


----------



## Zadaliya (Apr 7, 2015)

Toddler, honestly.


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

A snake 

But honestly why you guys gotta make all your decisions on whether or not it attracts women? Get the animal you like the most.


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

Findedeux said:


> Golden Retriever.
> 
> Women know you are low maintenance, cute, and lovable.


No. I want a man with a Doberman or Shepherd or any sort of herding breed. I like Dobermans though.

^^ cute lovable dogs to me....

Honestly it really depends on the person....we all have preferences?


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Get a baby. Worked in every 90s sitcom.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Friendly giant ftw.

My St Bernard hasn't led to woman rushing towards me though, strangely.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

I need to get a pet. I felt a lot less suicidal when I used to have a dog.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

Look at this guy, getting climbed on by kittens, why can't this be my life


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Glaucus atlanticus










Ambystoma Mexicanum










and my personal favourite sea slug:












DiscardYourFear said:


> Spiders.
> 
> Oh, wait, you wanted to_ attract_ women.
> 
> Never mind.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Get a chocolate lab puppy, a guitar and go to the local college and strum John Mayer. I've seen guys do this, that's a bit too douchey for me, but it does get women talking to them.

Edit: 2000 post celebration, slice of cake for everyone!


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

A sausage dog 

All girls like a guy's sausage .


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I use to walk my fish and pick up chicks.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

I had a german shepherd puppy girls would come and pat her now she is two years old they run away haha


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Sloths. Nature's hugger.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

visualkeirockstar said:


> I use to walk my fish and pick up chicks.


 It will pick up cats too, Meow!!


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

rabbit bunny


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Findedeux said:


> Golden Retriever.
> 
> Women know you are low maintenance, cute, and lovable.


Golden retrievers are NOT low maintenance. I mean honestly. The time spent to keep their coats untangled is ridiculous, not to mention the fact that they don't fully mature and "settle down" for the first three years. Until then, unless you're on top of the training, they are usually psychos.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

komorikun said:


>


That was very cute, but that sound would get very annoying after awhile. This really makes me reconsider cats. All the cats I've known have been so quiet.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

My pet Charizard brings all the girls to the lawn.

Who needs a car or plane when you have a Charizard?


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

A horse of course.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Other: A puma.

Let me touch your puma.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I'd say a dog. But not a large vicious dog. Just an average sized dog. They say walking a dog in public is a great way to meet women. It's a great icebreaker when they come up to ask his name, what kind of dog he is, etc.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Dog.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> Also my friend on here informed me that you can walk your rabbits as well


Even with a leash, cats aren't easy to walk. You end up carrying the cat most of the time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Constellations (Sep 23, 2013)

Any pet is cool I think. You could get something less common like a hedgehog or tortoise


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

T-Rex of course!


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

Bears!


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Big dog, girls be all like. "Ohhh hey there big boy come here googie googie goo!"
My dog getting all the attention.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

A snake ... in your pants.

Otherwise a baby.


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

Depends on the person. Some love cute little dogs. I hate small dogs. They are irritating and useless for any purpose but being irritating. Most are rather ugly too since they've often been bred for some extreme look to make them unique to look at. I actually like my companion animals to be as undomesticated looking as possible and to still maintain some wild temperament characteristics. I don't like dogs that bounce up to everyone for attention. I like my slightly aloof breeds that calmly greet people just enough to determine whether they need to be considered dangerous or not. I fell in love with akitas when I walked in the room and the person's 3 akitas sized me up and went back to what they were doing without looking for any approval from anyone. Oddly I'm not a huge fan of cats though despite the fact we call our dogs catdogs from their personalities.

I love small animals but aside from guinea pigs none of the common small animals are interesting. Chinchillas, duprasi, jirds, rarer colors of gerbils, hedgehogs.....


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Almost any animal will make me *squee* with happiness. Most cats and many dogs seem to like me. I just go into a room and sit and they're drawn to me like they know I'm friendly; pet owners have remarked about this, how their pets aren't usually so affectionate so quickly with a stranger, but they're quickly interested in me. Quite unlike people, I suppose. :blank

If the animal is friendly and I can cuddle it, then I don't care what it is, I will want to cuddle it.

Quite unlike people, I suppose. :blank









http://www.tarantulaspider.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/Feeding-a-Pet-Tarantula.jpg

Even this, if it won't bite me then I will cuddle it. It's like a mildly poisonous hamster with eight legs, I'm assuming.


----------



## Genos (Dec 17, 2014)

a wombat


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Still a Pheasant. Or Grouse if you are in a pinch.

Women love a man with a Grouse under his arm.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Get a pet Pikachu. They're adorable.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Get a red panda. Even if you don't get women, at the end of the day you'll still have a red panda.


----------



## UnusualSuspect (Feb 24, 2014)

you cant take your cat with you although cats are awesome but you can actually take your dogs outside and it seems like it would be a good icebreaker especially since I sometimes see women walking their dogs outside you have a conversation starter and you can take it from there. as for sizes, they seem to like small cute things so get a small dog. tho I personally think medium sized dawgs are the best but then again i'm not exactly what you would call a "woman" haha. i'm a woman without the wo.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

AwkwardUglyWeirdo said:


> you cant take your cat with you although cats are awesome but you can actually take your dogs outside and it seems like it would be a good icebreaker especially since I sometimes see women walking their dogs outside you have a conversation starter and you can take it from there.


Oh oh oh, a great plan just struck me.

Get a dog to draw the person to you.

Then...

Get a cat to draw the person into your house!

Winning!

...

Well, that'd work for me, at least. Though I'd be paying all my attention to the cat and dog.

So...maybe not so winning. :blank


----------



## UnusualSuspect (Feb 24, 2014)

another thing is if you have a kind of pet they're more likely to see you as a trustworthy and caring person. it's like "he has a pet, he must be nice". so yeah, it's a good idea to have one to make a positive first impression.


----------

